# Sneek peek of our 2011 demo car



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Can u guess


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Looks like a PGC10 with an L20 lump to me...could be wrong though


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

paul creed said:


> Looks like a PGC10 with an L20 lump to me...could be wrong though


Close Paul, but im afraid its not a PGC10


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Wouldnt be the KGC10 thats listed in your profile of cars owned would it.


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

L20 powered KGC10 

what do i win?


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Whatever it is as long as it looks like any of these i'll be your number one fan  - Skyline Festival - Nostalgics - Blog - Nengun Performance


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

*mmmmmm*

GIT ! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

a few more piccies and a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sIEwz0ThzM


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

And this is the one and only owner of this car.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Old Skool loveliness 



Hey Dave, that isn't the car I told you about in PM a while ago is it?


If not, what happened about that car, was it still available or was it a shitter and best left alone?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

How much to buy something like that?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> How much to buy something like that?


well imagine a 1 owner 1972 RS Mexico escort with 48000 genuine miles and original handbooks etc coming up for sale in the UK............ ££££££££££££££££££££££££


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If I knew anything about Fords that would help, LOL.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

davew said:


> well imagine a 1 owner 1972 RS Mexico escort with 48000 genuine miles and original handbooks etc coming up for sale in the UK............ ££££££££££££££££££££££££






I'll give you 500 quid for it


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> If I knew anything about Fords that would help, LOL.


Hiya Toni, LOL! to that about Fords. These cars vary in price massively and just like our UK GTR's or Skylines it's all about the car. This particular one if it was for sale would be circa £22,000 Landed in the UK based on current exchange rates.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

collected her today!!! OMG the car is in amazing order, so much better than i expected. Too much snow at the moment so she's tucked away. Loads pictures to follow.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Bugger!!!


When I noticed you'd updated this thread I was hoping there would be some more pics on it. 

Damn you, Dave. May you burn in hell....................but not until you've uploaded some more pics of this car 



Bloody tease 







:chuckle:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I feel a Matte black wrap coming along :chuckle: :smokin:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

*MAGIC* said:


> I feel a Matte black wrap coming along :chuckle: :smokin:



And some Viper Stripes :bowdown1:












:chuckle:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Boosted said:


> And some Viper Stripes :bowdown1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh yeah you know it :smokin:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

*MAGIC* said:


> Oh yeah you know it :smokin:


May the Skyline Gods strike you all down LOL!


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

You lucky sod! well done Dave 

more pics asap pleeeasse! :smokin:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

What do you intend to do with the car Dave.
Really is a nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Bajie said:


> What do you intend to do with the car Dave.
> Really is a nice one :thumbsup:


A nice "period" restoration is planned. Looked at dropping in an RB but feel it wouldnt be right

May build an L3.1 for her. The triple carbs sound awesome:smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

you lucky bastard


----------



## PeterJohnsen (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice car... !!


----------

